
Understanding Time Zones - takinola
https://lyonheart.us/articles/understanding-time-zones/
======
DrScump
"... America/New_York and _America /Toronto_ instead of Eastern Time or EST."

Did the U.S. annex Toronto when I wasn't paying attention?

Does that mean we can get _Tim Horton 's_ now?

